# translucent "slime" on spider wood



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

That's a very common question and it's completely normal when the spiderwood is first submerged. It's a type of fungus. You can keep cleaning it off, it will eventually stop. Some critters will also consume it, it's harmless.


----------



## zwalter08 (Feb 12, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> That's a very common question and it's completely normal when the spiderwood is first submerged. It's a type of fungus. You can keep cleaning it off, it will eventually stop. Some critters will also consume it, it's harmless.


Ok thanks! anything specific that will eat it.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Shrimp love it.

FYI, your photos do not show. There are threads here on photo hosting.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

My understanding is though fungus-like in appearance, it's technically bacteria that feed on the sugars in the wood. At any rate it has a finite food source, so won't be around long. As others have said, completely harmless and happens most every time with new wood. I wouldn't bother trying to get rid of it, best to just wait out its life cycle.


----------



## Burbotbob (Jun 3, 2021)

zwalter08 said:


> So i recently set up a nano planted tank with spider wood and dragon stone and the wood has been growing this strange translucent white slime stuff. i took the wood out once and scrubed it clean with a toothbrush but after a day it is back. Any clue what it is and how to get rid of it. Here are some pics to help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this white mild/fungus spider wood. I had purchased 9 blue velvet shrimp, hoping that they would end up eating it. All of my parameters where spot on. Acclimated for 60mins 50/50 water. I added the shrimp and immediately started doing the funky chicken. 
I then decided that I would remove the white fungus, and ass I started to remove it. A bile stench came from this fungus.
(Not safe for shrimp)


----------

